# Lucia Popp 75th



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

Lucia Popp is dead but many remember her, and her 75th birthday on this day.

She owns so many accomplishments. As for me, she was my first "opera love"; her "Schuschuhu" in "Die Kluge" got me hooked.

PS: This is my final posting on this board. Good bye and best wishes to you all, and particularly to SiegendesLicht!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Good bye and thank you for all your insights into the work of our beloved Meister. It was good to get to know you. May the Gods be with you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

In loving memory .



> This is my final posting on this board. Good bye and best wishes to you all


And the best to you to.:tiphat:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to see you go, Ebab. Best wishes for the future.


----------

